# carbon filtration and liquid fertilizer



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi there,

Have just replaced the carbon in my canister filter for a 200L aquarium and found out from the plantguru at my LFS that the carbon actually filters OUT my various liquid ferts.

Is this true?

am i wasting money?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes carbon will remove the fertilizer out of your tank. Carbon will take the impurities out of the water for about 3 days. After that it holds on to them for awhile and then will dump them back into the water at a later date and could cause the tank to crash. Because of this you need to replace the carbon every month. I only would use carbon to take medication out of the water after I medicate my fish and get it out of my tank after a few days.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Ditto 

I haven't used carbon in ages.
In my XP 2 I use the sponges in the lower baasket, Rena starz in the middle basket and polyfil in the top basket.
I rinse it all in tank water every month.
Sometimes I replace the polyfil.
Charles


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This topic has stirred up some heavy debating before. If you do a search for "carbon" in the fertilizing forum, you'll probably find a couple threads with some interesting info.

I agree with the other posters that carbon is only needed in a planted tank when you want to absorb 'stuff' after medicating or sucking up color from new driftwood. I actually don't even do that. Carbon hasn't been used in my tank in nearly a year.


-Dave


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks guys... ok, so if my tank isn't that heavily planted as yet (still new and in process) will it affect it?

I guess what i'm asking is, to keep water clarity, will it be detrimental at this stage to keep the carbon going as my water is a little cloudy and I was trying to polish it up. 

Although, I've been reading about diatoms, so need to research that a bit to see if there is another way.


----------

